# Any chance for a Spring sharpening class?



## 99Limited (Mar 12, 2012)

After working on my sharpening skill for the past year I know it's time to get some expert guidance before I wreck any more knives. It seems that self-teaching yourself how to sharpen knives is akin to self-teaching yourself how to play golf. Sure you can go out and buy a bag full of high-price clubs and golf shoes and play golf, but you'll never be very good without some lessons from a golf pro. 

So Dave, any chance for a class in April, May or June?


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Mar 12, 2012)

99Limited said:


> So Dave, any chance for a class in April, May or June?



In the Bay Area of course.


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 12, 2012)

99Limited said:


> After working on my sharpening skill for the past year I know it's time to get some expert guidance before I wreck any more knives. It seems that self-teaching yourself how to sharpen knives is akin to self-teaching yourself how to play golf. Sure you can go out and buy a bag full of high-price clubs and golf shoes and play golf, but you'll never be very good without some lessons from a golf pro.
> 
> So Dave, any chance for a class in April, May or June?




Yes sir there is, that's a great time to do a class since it's neither too cold or too hot in the shop but April or May would be best. I'd be all for doing a class then. 

Anyone else?








Johnny.B.Good said:


> In the Bay Area of course.



I wish!


----------



## ThEoRy (Mar 12, 2012)

I'm down for an advanced session.


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 12, 2012)

ThEoRy said:


> I'm down for an advanced session.




Doh! This always happens....3 people new and 3 people advanced.


----------

